# neutered males humping



## Dutchbrothers (Jun 27, 2011)

So, the two Dutch Brothers have been neutered since they were three months old. They are now 3 years old. One has taken up the habit of humping his brother and really makes the moves of mating. While he is at it, he pulls out hair from his bro's back end, who undergoes this submissively. He keep his body low to the ground and his ears flat until the humper is "done'.
They do get along fine otherwise as they sleep together and are always close to each other.
They have a large enclosure with a run and during the day have a lawn to graze on.
Any ideas? Is this OK? Will this lead to fighting?


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it an act of dominance on the part of the more agressive bun.


----------



## lagomorph (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a spayed female and a neutered male, and each humps the other on occasion. There is no hair pulling, though. The funny thing is that the male humps the wrong end! Yes, he humps her head. Very strange, and hysterical to watch. He is a much smaller breed than she is, so I am guessing it is the size mismatch. Or perhaps he has an ear fetish. :biggrin:


----------



## megs (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think it is an act of dominance.. 
Just where the other probably the older Rabbit and more dominant one will Mount on top of the other Rabbit to say "I'm boss" 
And the other one will let Him mount...

A natural thing...


----------



## Dutchbrothers (Jun 28, 2011)

*megs wrote: *


> I would think it is an act of dominance..
> Just where the other probably the older Rabbit and more dominant one will Mount on top of the other Rabbit to say "I'm boss"
> And the other one will let Him mount...
> 
> A natural thing...


makes sense. How about pulling out tufts of hair? Nothing to worry about?


----------



## lagomorph (Jun 28, 2011)

How does he pull it out? How violent does it look? You say they are 3 yrs old, yet they have been together all their lives. Has this been going on all along, or is it new behavior?


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 29, 2011)

It happens. If this behavior is new, think about anything that's new for them. New spaces, new animals, etc. But really, I could be just a re-establishment of who's boss, which is completely natural. Even the biting, and pulling fur, is natural. Watch them closely for a few days just to be sure the aggressor isn't taking it too far (biting with the intention of harm, like on the face). But as long as the submissive bunny doesn't fight back, everything should settle and go back to normal.


----------



## Dutchbrothers (Jun 29, 2011)

*plasticbunny wrote: *


> It happens. If this behavior is new, think about anything that's new for them. New spaces, new animals, etc. But really, I could be just a re-establishment of who's boss, which is completely natural. Even the biting, and pulling fur, is natural. Watch them closely for a few days just to be sure the aggressor isn't taking it too far (biting with the intention of harm, like on the face). But as long as the submissive bunny doesn't fight back, everything should settle and go back to normal.


No he doesn't fight back. He waits it out. There are no injuries or bald spots. It only happens once in a while and other than that they really seem to love each other. They are always together, no matter how large their area is, and sleeping on one sq. ft. So I guess there is no problem. Thanks everyone for helping out.


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 29, 2011)

All perfectly normal. When they hump they generally grab on to a mouthful of hair and that's what gets pulled out. My spayed female tries to hump my male all the time, or pulls fur out of his bum. As long as it's not causing fights it's not a problem.


----------

